# At which point, she crapped her pants



## Big Don (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheetah gets loose in cargo hold of passenger flight
USA TODAY/AP 
Excerpt:
ATLANTA   A Delta baggage worker got a bit of a fright before Halloween when she opened a jetliner's cargo door and found a cheetah running loose amid the luggage.
Two cheetahs were being flown in the cargo area of a Boeing 757 passenger flight from Portland, Ore., to Atlanta on Thursday when one escaped from its cage, Delta spokeswoman Betsy Talton said Friday.
"They told us a large animal had gotten out of a container in the cargo hold and they were having to send someone to tranquilize it," said one passenger, Lee Sentell of Montgomery, Ala.
He said luggage was delayed, but baggage handlers promised to send his bags to him in Alabama.
END EXCERPT:
Gee, I wonder how fast you can slam a cargo door shut...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Cheetah gets loose in cargo hold of passenger flight
> USA TODAY/AP
> Excerpt:
> ATLANTA   A Delta baggage worker got a bit of a fright before Halloween when she opened a jetliner's cargo door and found a cheetah running loose amid the luggage.
> ...


After seeing something like that in the hold... you'd be surprised.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw this! It's like something out of a movie ("Who's That Girl?").


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2008)

Snakes on a plane and a cheetah in the hole.


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 23, 2008)

that's why, every time i fly, my cheetahs are carry on only.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2008)

BanannaSmoothie said:


> that's why, every time i fly, my cheetahs are carry on only.



:lfao:  :roflmao:

OK maybe its funnier to me because at the moment I'm packing my carryon bags.  (Or was it carrion bags?)


----------

